# IMDC BDS/MBBS Class of 2018/2019



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

This can be a discussion group for the new batch


So are you ppl excited?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

They are calling merits below me and I still didnt get called! What the hell is IMDC doing?


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> They are calling merits below me and I still didnt get called! What the hell is IMDC doing?


when I went to pay the fee I asked if they are still calling people and they are so maybe you will get called


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

hopefuldentist said:


> when I went to pay the fee I asked if they are still calling people and they are so maybe you will get called


My merit was 170 and they have been calling people above 200! I cannot help but wonder, is an admission here without a major sifarish nearly impossible?


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> hopefuldentist said:
> 
> 
> > when I went to pay the fee I asked if they are still calling people and they are so maybe you will get called
> ...


a lot is I guess but don't lose hope, inshallah you will get in


----------



## doctorH (Nov 14, 2014)

i got into mbbs really excited! A stupid question but is there like a proper white coat ceremony in imdc??


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

How did you know your merit position nadir


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

I meant nidarasul, sorry :/


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

maryamtehreem said:


> I meant nidarasul, sorry :/


Hahahaha Nadir called them!


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

doctorH said:


> i got into mbbs really excited! A stupid question but is there like a proper white coat ceremony in imdc??


I have no idea myself, ahh can't wait for jan!!


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Btw is there a fb group?


----------



## doctorH (Nov 14, 2014)

I've searched alot couldn't find a proper IMDC page or group! :/ i'm really eager to know about orientation, first day at imdc etc :roll: any senior here?


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

doctorH said:


> I've searched alot couldn't find a proper IMDC page or group! :/ i'm really eager to know about orientation, first day at imdc etc :roll: any senior here?


make a page/group someone will help you on there


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

doctorH said:


> I've searched alot couldn't find a proper IMDC page or group! :/ i'm really eager to know about orientation, first day at imdc etc :roll: any senior here?


There are groups and pages for IMDC over on facebook but don't count on anybody there to reply you back or help you out.
*Welcome to IMDC*
Their Facebook page/s are only filled with trolls or random, irrelevant ads.
Your best bet is creating a Facebook group specifically catering to your own batch and getting all your classmates to join that, subsequently interacting there.

There are no proper ceremonies in IMDC for anything.
You'll get the chance to sit around in a lecture hall, get introduced to a bunch of teachers as your orientation ceremony and maybe get a bunch of giveaways if the administeration is feeling generous.


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

araiqa said:


> There are groups and pages for IMDC over on facebook but don't count on anybody there to reply you back or help you out.
> *Welcome to IMDC*
> Their Facebook page/s are only filled with trolls or random, irrelevant ads.
> Your best bet is creating a Facebook group specifically catering to your own batch and getting all your classmates to join that, subsequently interacting there.
> ...



What? Are there no welcome/farewell or other events?


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

hopefuldentist said:


> What? Are there no welcome/farewell or other events?


Depends. If your seniors are feeling courteous enough towards your incoming batch and your juniors are feeling like giving a farewell to their outgoing batch.
The college administeration never plays any part or isn't interested in arranging any of the extracurricular activities either.


----------



## doctorH (Nov 14, 2014)

What are the routine timings for first years? And is there any transport facility available?


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

doctorH said:


> What are the routine timings for first years? And is there any transport facility available?


The usual timings are 8 or 8:30am till 2:30-3:00pm.
On Fridays it's till 12:30/1pm at most.

There are transport facilities available but you'd be better off arranging some transport on your own or carpool with someone


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

araiqa said:


> Depends. If your seniors are feeling courteous enough towards your incoming batch and your juniors are feeling like giving a farewell to their outgoing batch.
> The college administeration never plays any part or isn't interested in arranging any of the extracurricular activities either.


Thats really sad

what can people in the college do in their free time?

- - - Updated - - -



araiqa said:


> Depends. If your seniors are feeling courteous enough towards your incoming batch and your juniors are feeling like giving a farewell to their outgoing batch.
> The college administeration never plays any part or isn't interested in arranging any of the extracurricular activities either.


Is there any cafe or any extra curricular activities?


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

hopefuldentist said:


> Thats really sad
> 
> what can people in the college do in their free time?
> 
> ...


There's a library with computers hooked up to the internet but most of them don't even work in the first place. Also, no wifi on campus or anywhere so cross off 'internet' as a part of your extracurricular activity while you're there.

If you're into sports, then you can probably play badminton or soccer or probably something like that.

The only extracuricular activity that happens on a yearly basis is the sports week.

There is a cafeteria, not quite upto standard but it's better than nothing.


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

araiqa said:


> There's a library with computers hooked up to the internet but most of them don't even work in the first place. Also, no wifi on campus or anywhere so cross off 'internet' as a part of your extracurricular activity while you're there.
> 
> If you're into sports, then you can probably play badminton or soccer or probably something like that.
> 
> ...


im so disheartened, not excited at all anymore.  

I don't know what to do


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

hopefuldentist said:


> im so disheartened, not excited at all anymore.
> 
> I don't know what to do


Well, if becoming a doctor is what you've wanted to do always and you can't see yourself becoming anything else then don't let anything in the world keep you away from your goal.
Not a crappy education system, not crappy merit schemes, not any ****ty college.
If IMDC is your last option and you can't see the benefit in repeating another year/appearing for entry tests again, then just go with that.


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

araiqa said:


> Well, if becoming a doctor is what you've wanted to do always and you can't see yourself becoming anything else then don't let anything in the world keep you away from your goal.
> Not a crappy education system, not crappy merit schemes, not any ****ty college.
> If IMDC is your last option and you can't see the benefit in repeating another year/appearing for entry tests again, then just go with that.


I paid the fee


----------



## abk1995 (Sep 22, 2014)

hopefuldentist said:


> I paid the fee


I paid the fees as well and reading everything "araiqa" has to say about imdc i am starting to have second thoughts about my decision, but i don't think it can be that bad , there has to be something good about it


----------



## doctorH (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm sure they have welcome/farewells :/


----------



## abk1995 (Sep 22, 2014)

What i am more concerned about are their education standards, some one studying their can actually clear up all this confusion and tension


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

can someone plz make a fb group so more people can join


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

abk1995 said:


> What i am more concerned about are their education standards, some one studying their can actually clear up all this confusion and tension


There is @narjis shah on the last years forum and the IMDC test forum too


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

still no fb page


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

Stop counting on that Facebook page, hasn't happened since '07 it's not going to start happening now. Just call up the student affairs dept if you have any serious qualms or questions.


----------



## alpha123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi I was called for interview on the 11th of November for MBBS at IMDC so I was above the 100th student interviewed. They didn't send me an admission call yet. I am so confused because I am not sure if I must still expect an admission call from them. I call the admissions department regularly but they just say that I m in the waiting list and they will clear my status next week and they r saying this since more than 3 weeks. Have they given admission to those students who offered heavy donation/sifaarish?
Anyone else here who had the same experiences?
Thanks.


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

You're not the only one undergoing through this.recently 2 people whom I know got into imdc and they had really bad grades.This place is turning out to be so corrupt.someone I know got interviewed 2 weeks ago and still hasn't got a call...so basically donation and sifarish are the only things that can get someone admission if he has a slightly lower merit.


----------



## alpha123 (Nov 25, 2014)

According to pmdc rules the minimum marks required in the nts test is 60% but during the interview I met a few girls who had nts score lower than 60 which means they aren't exactly following the pmdc rules. Whenever I called them last week they said they r having an annual inspection. But then I said to them that they must still continue their admission process. They r delaying me since 11th November. I mean if their seats r full they must clarify it. But they r simply asking me to wait wait and wait. As soon as I get into mbbs I m going to complain about imdc to pmdc and make sure they pay for it.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

alpha123 said:


> According to pmdc rules the minimum marks required in the nts test is 60% but during the interview I met a few girls who had nts score lower than 60 which means they aren't exactly following the pmdc rules. Whenever I called them last week they said they r having an annual inspection. But then I said to them that they must still continue their admission process. They r delaying me since 11th November. I mean if their seats r full they must clarify it. But they r simply asking me to wait wait and wait. As soon as I get into mbbs I m going to complain about imdc to pmdc and make sure they pay for it.


I think we should do it now. People below me have eben called and given admission letters and everytime I call, they simply say, our seats are full. Even AKU doesnt get filled with the first 110 studemts!


----------



## alpha123 (Nov 25, 2014)

@nidarasul you r absolutely right! They don't give a proper reply. They r supposed to clarify our status for us ASAP. What were ur matric, fsc & nts marks? 
And do you have any idea about how we can complain to the pmdc about imdc? Meanwhile I will try to email pmdc.


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

I called them yesterday and asked that how many seats are filled? They said they have 100 seats and about 75 are open merit and 25 goes to God knows who :/


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

They told me 85 are open and 15 are international. Although I dont think 15 international applicants bother to apply to IMDC.
I got 909 in matric, 923 in fsc and 62 in NTS.
I googled PMDC complaint centre a few days back. It had two contact numbers. Let me just get that again. But I highly doubt PMDC will listen to students anyways and without concrete evidence. If anyone has names or roll numbers of unfair admissions, then ask a parent at a higher post to lodge a complaint?

- - - Updated - - -

Students/parents are informed in their own interested that PM&DC has laid down rules for fee for MBBS/BDS course in the country and its refund.
1. No private medical or dental institution training for MBBS/BDS will charge fee more than five lacs per annum per students. This fee shall exclude university fees, taxes, hostel fee, transport fee and the one time admission fee.
2. If any student wishes to leave the institution and does not join classes then there shall be a 100% refund of all deposit fee except for the on time admission fee. If the students wishes to leave the institution within one month there shall be 50% refund of all deposited fee and if the student wishes to leave the institution after one month of joining classes then there shall be a 25% refund.
Any monetary demand of any other charge/ donation on any other pretext other than the annual fee as laid down in regulation 3 or any other non compliance of these regulations if reported shall be construed a major violation and shall make the institution liable for action under section 22 of the PM&DC ordinance, 1962.
If you have any complaint against any institution for violating of these PM&DC rules, you are advised to lodge your complaint on the address given below.

*Registrar*
*Pakistan** Medical & Dental Council*
*Manve Area, G-10/4, **Islamabad*
*Ph: 051-9106166- Fax: 051-9106159*
*www.pmdc.org.pk*


*Contact : *051-9106166


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

That's great score!


----------



## alpha123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nidarasul did they call u for an interview and when? I got 908 in Fsc & 66 in nts. I was called for an interview on 11th nov and still haven't received an admission call yet. I mean y did they call us for an interview if they don't think we r upto their academic standards that they don't even bother to send us admission calls & simply say that we r in the waiting list? In the UK, there's an Online admission system where they either accept or reject our application and not just keep us waiting and put our futures at stake. We spoke to Dr.Umar, head of admissions department at imdc, and he said that "we have sent admission letters to those having higher marks than u" to innocently justify themselves as if we r not aware of their unfair admission process. I never thought that a medical college could be so unfair. 
I mean just look at FUMC they do EVERYTHING on merit and this is the reason I like army people. They r disciplined people. They have a proper merit list and a non - extendable deadline for paying the fee so that other students in the waiting list get a chance for admission if students having a higher aggregate don't pay the fee. They have a reasonable application fee which is (2100PKR) which is much lower than the usual application fee (5000PKR). And they even give a proper reply over the phone unlike the IMDC people. They try to help u as much as they can if u have a prob or query.
Army of our country makes us proud bcoz they r corruption free. ALHAMDULILLAH


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

No I wasnt called for the interview alpha.


----------



## doctorH (Nov 14, 2014)

i'm not saying you people are wrong! Imdc is being really unfair. But in fumc people with less aggregate are selected because they have an army background and alot of people who have better aggregates are left out just because they're civilians! Don't you think this too is somewhat familiar to the sifarish thing?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

doctorH said:


> i'm not saying you people are wrong! Imdc is being really unfair. But in fumc people with less aggregate are selected because they have an army background and alot of people who have better aggregates are left out just because they're civilians! Don't you think this too is somewhat familiar to the sifarish thing?


Fumc is an army college. They have an army quota. Just like amc does. Civilians are lucky to even be accepted to an army set up.


----------



## khan6102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very disappointed by IMDC's shady admission process


----------



## alpha123 (Nov 25, 2014)

That's right. They have separate seats for civilians, army retired & army serving category. Merit for army seats is lower than that for the civilians due to the diffrrence in the level of competition. I feel sorry for all the victims of imdc's cruelty.


----------



## hopefuldoctor (Dec 3, 2014)

My test marks were a 60 and they said to a friend of mine theyll cal 60 or above to the interview atleast, they arent evwn uploading the second bds list, I dont know if I even have a chance anymore someone who knows anything relating this


----------



## Dan97 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Admission process of imdc is corrupt. I was third on their list for interview on the first day (i scored 74 in nts). After i took the interview, i was told that the principal is from mianwali, and highly favors those who belong to mian wali. I also met my college teacher(belonging to mianwali) who had come with his relative and her daughter for admission via sifarish. She got the call letter immediatly without even giving the interview.

P.S. I also got the call letterby post but i didnot join it. I went for fumc instead.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

woaaahh, the amount of hate for IMDC on this thread is too damn high. 
First off, whoever that person was saying that there's no welcome/farewells or proper orientation, bro i have no idea where you're getting your information from because im a student at IMDC and i just got done with my first year.
We had a proper three day orientation in which they introduced us all to the faculty, made us take an oath to practice medicine with the best of our intentions and capabilities, issued us our roll numbers, ID cards and logbooks and showed us arround the hospitals affiliated with the college.
Second of all, we had a welcome, there's one every year and all of you will be getting one too inshaAllah. Its usually in March or April.
Thirdly, the admissions process this year. I completely agree with all of you who think its absurd the way they're keeping students hanging. I, myself, dont quite understand what is up with them this year because when i applied last year, i'd already received my admission letter by early November and the entire process was done and over with by the start of December. They seem to have majorly delayed it this year and it seems a lot of you arent getting your interview calls despite being eligible. So i cant really say much about that. I guess you'll just have to hang in there and hope for the best. Good luck!

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and one last thing. The whole criticizing the "no extra curriculars" situation. You're going into medical college, not high school. Classes start at 8 and end at 3 with two half an hour breaks in between. And trust me, in no way are those enough. All you can manage to do is grab a bite to eat or maybe play a little basketball with your friends if you're the sporty kind, or just relax and sit around. You literally do not have time to just "chill" or do **** on the internet in the library. Not that its something im proud of but thats how it is when you decide to settle for medicine. Stop wanting illogical things and focus on whats ahead; massive parhaee. Its very tough the first few months or weeks, but you get used to it eventually. And if you manage to make good friends along the way, life gets a whole lot easier 

- - - Updated - - -

Also, i'd say its a good idea for you guys to make a group for your batch on facebook. There is currently no official page for the college but each batch has their own groups. I made one at the start of my academic year and now our entire batch is part of it. So i suggest one of you do the same for your class.
Dont be disheartened guys. Nothing anyone says is going to mark out your college experience for you. I can spend an eternity pointing out the pros and cons but that wont ascertain how everything will play out for you. Im not saying that imdc is going to be the college of your dreams, heaven knows its not close to being that for anyone. But all i can say is, try to stay positive. Focusing on the negativity will just ruin everything for you. In my first year ive made some of the worst and best memories at imdc, i've made great friends who've made life easier for me, and i can say without a doubt that i wouldnt trade it for anything else.  It all depends on your perspective. Medicine is tough work and not all of us are cut out for it. But if its something that you have a passion for, you'll survive.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> woaaahh, the amount of hate for IMDC on this thread is too damn high.
> First off, whoever that person was saying that there's no welcome/farewells or proper orientation, bro i have no idea where you're getting your information from because im a student at IMDC and i just got done with my first year.
> We had a proper three day orientation in which they introduced us all to the faculty, made us take an oath to practice medicine with the best of our intentions and capabilities, issued us our roll numbers, ID cards and logbooks and showed us arround the hospitals affiliated with the college.
> Second of all, we had a welcome, there's one every year and all of you will be getting one too inshaAllah. Its usually in March or April.
> ...


Narjis :O :O
Well said by the way


----------



## famal (Oct 9, 2014)

Soo
Is anyone making a group on facebook
IMDC 2019?


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Narjis :O :O
> Well said by the way


Sup, Umer? Thanks


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> Sup, Umer? Thanks


Boredom 
Anyways, your reaction, surprising


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Boredom
> Anyways, your reaction, surprising


why is it surprising? I cant allow our potential juniors to be disheartened over hearsay theories  They can be disheartened all they want once they experience it for themselves


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> why is it surprising? I cant allow our potential juniors to be disheartened over hearsay theories  They can be disheartened all they want once they experience it for themselves


Then maybe LMDC's the only college where the current students discourage others from taking admissions in LMDC, I don't do that tho


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Then maybe LMDC's the only college where the current students discourage others from taking admissions in LMDC, I don't do that tho


oh noooo, I got discouraged plenty by my seniors. And tbh, i kind of hated college cuz their words were stuck in my head and they were turning out to be quite true. But things change and i realized every other student at every other medical college is as miserable as i am  its the studies part thats the toughest. Takes way too long getting used to. But like i said, made some really great friends and life got easier. Sooo im content now.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> oh noooo, I got discouraged plenty by my seniors. And tbh, i kind of hated college cuz their words were stuck in my head and they were turning out to be quite true. But things change and i realized every other student at every other medical college is as miserable as i am  its the studies part thats the toughest. Takes way too long getting used to. But like i said, made some really great friends and life got easier. Sooo im content now.


That's great


----------



## Saifkoreshi (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm making a Facebook group for the class of 2019. This is only for people who have been accepted and are set to join IMDC this year. Inbox me on Facebook so I can add you to the group - Saif Koreshi ( facebook.com/saif.koreshi )


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Saifkoreshi said:


> I'm making a Facebook group for the class of 2019. This is only for people who have been accepted and are set to join IMDC this year. Inbox me on Facebook so I can add you to the group - Saif Koreshi ( facebook.com/saif.koreshi )


can't u change the group name and make it for BDS too like the name of this thread?


----------



## Saifkoreshi (Dec 10, 2014)

hopefuldentist said:


> Saifkoreshi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making a Facebook group for the class of 2019. This is only for people who have been accepted and are set to join IMDC this year. Inbox me on Facebook so I can add you to the group - Saif Koreshi ( facebook.com/saif.koreshi )
> ...


The group I'm making is for both mbbs and bds


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Saifkoreshi said:


> The group I'm making is for both mbbs and bds


BDS is class of 2018 no?


----------



## Saifkoreshi (Dec 10, 2014)

Alright I'll change it to Class of 2018/2019


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Saifkoreshi said:


> Alright I'll change it to Class of 2018/2019


thnx link?


----------



## Saifkoreshi (Dec 10, 2014)

Inbox me I'll add you to the group


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Saifkoreshi said:


> Inbox me I'll add you to the group


Im not on fb I just want to stalk it


----------



## doctorH (Nov 14, 2014)

Any idea about the date of orientation of mbbs?


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Orientation postponed till 5th


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

Now 12th


----------



## hopefuldentist (Nov 15, 2014)

doctorH said:


> Any idea about the date of orientation of mbbs?


ur inbox is full

anyone have any idea about ragging?


----------

